# Uber's response to inappropriate behavior text, and why I have taken a week off from driving UberX



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

TO UBER:

I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you. 
The other was the one that pushed gum down inside my door and rolled down the window which required me to take my door apart an clean the window mechanism. 
Both of these pax were extremely drunk. If Uber would give me a little more information, I could learn more. 
What I have learned from this experience is not to pick up drunk pax. 
Can you provide me any more information on the inappropriate behavior accusation?I am 62 years old and know how to treat people. I have been a professional in the corporate world for 40+ years. I am using Uber to supplement my retirement now. 
I have never said or done anything to prompt Uber to send me an inappropriate behavior notice. I would like to get to the bottom of this. 
Obviously someone complained or I would not have received the inappropriate behavior text message. If you want me to have any take away from this, please provide more information. 
I am at the point where I no longer feel Uber is a viable choice to make extra money. 
1. A 21 year old drunk put me in a headlock at 65 miles per hour on the freeway because he was loaded on drugs and alcohol and his friends pinged Uber to get rid of him. 
2. A grown woman urinated in my back seat during a 12 minute ride. 
3. A drunk student pushed gum in my passenger window mechanism (which has still not been resolved). 
4. As an independent contractor I refused a ride to a drunk woman too intoxicated to stand, but did use all the foul language you could imagine to tell me why she was not at the location of her pin. I did not let this woman in my car, said nothing to her except I refused to transport her because of verbal abuse in a professional manner. 
Now I receive an unwarranted inappropriate behavior warning via a text message. 
I need more information so I can act accordingly. 
Uber needs to act more professionally and provide adequate information so drivers can determine what they did wrong, or defend themselves against unwarranted accusations by very drunk passengers. 
Specifically, why did I receive an inappropriate behavior warning, and what was that behavior? 
Thank you for your time.

FROM UBER:

Hi (RockinEZ),

Thanks for letting us know. I'm happy to help you with this issue

I am so sorry to hear about what happened to you recently. I understand that dealing with drunk riders is a very tough responsability and as an independent contractor situations such as this are left to your discretion. I've checked your profile and you are one of our best drivers, you have great ratings and positive feedbacks.

I understand your concern about this improper conduct warning message, but this was sent automatically, maybe it was because of the rider was complaining about this trip, but you don't have anything to worry about this situation.

Regarding your concern, I know how important your ratings are to you and I'm happy to provide you with some resources that I hope will help.

Below are a few things that riders have told us they appreciate:


Use a GPS when a rider doesn't have a preferred route. The most common reason riders complain is when their driver takes an inefficient route. Remember, the Uber Partner App has built-in GPS to make this as easy as possible for you!
Be friendly. Riders love drivers who are friendly and greet them with a smile.
Keep your vehicle clean and free of any trash.
Open the door for riders as they enter and exit the vehicle. This is an above-and-beyond way to get those five-star ratings!
I also grabbed a few additional resources for you to take a look at. This videoprovides a bit more detail on how you can be a 5-star driver and this pagegives a bit more detail on how ratings are calculated.

I've already know that you are a great driver and I'm sure you fulfill whit this and always reach out for the extra mile.

Uber highly values the feedback of its partners and we take what you're saying very seriously. As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspectives.

Hope this helps and please don't hesitate to reach out with additional questions.

*SXXX*
help.uber.com


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty much nothing happened... 
Uber Support is questionable at best. 
If we do not get specific information, how can we improve or support our case?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

What a useless response from Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the "oops you ****ed up" notices from Uber do take the wind out of your sails... proving again, Uber does not care about the driver.

Uber does not ask our side of any story, they just send the b.s. message that we screwed up... they won't get specific so you can't figure out WHO complained or dinged your rating. So the comments are best ignored... like a bad ratings week. If you do a good job it will all average out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much nothing happened...
> Uber Support is questionable at best.
> If we do not get specific information, how can we improve or support our case?


Just keep doing your best and drive on your terms. It's not as if you are new to this. Read your list of beefs w/pax again. Did those people have the ability to rate your performance? CLearly, you deal with enough BS already. The rating system is designed to exert control.

Couple suggestions, if you are keep driving drunks, simply do not let people dump their problems off in your lap. If something happens such as a drunk woman urinating in your back seat, that is public drunkenness. It isn't cool. How well is Uber going to back you up in such circumstances? Apparently this way:

"Below are a few things that riders have told us they appreciate:


Use a GPS when a rider doesn't have a preferred route. The most common reason riders complain is when their driver takes an inefficient route. Remember, the Uber Partner App has built-in GPS to make this as easy as possible for you!
Be friendly. Riders love drivers who are friendly and greet them with a smile.
Keep your vehicle clean and free of any trash.
Open the door for riders as they enter and exit the vehicle. This is an above-and-beyond way to get those five-star ratings!"
Pretty worthless. If a pax pees in your proximity and you didn't ask her too, you may want to call the police given that Uber isn't likely to go to bat for you. It is an act of public drunkenness so, you would end the trip I suppose when the whole issue is resolved and report an incident, give Uber a copy of the police report and go from there. Then you would have record of who the pax was, record of the urine to provide Uber with their records......

What else can a driver do?


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


--- I am so sorry that you had to go through this! All they send "partners" are stupid, canned messages! I can't wait to get a better job and simply say C-YA!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


_Welcome to ****** school by UBER... It looks to me like something was lost in translation there... Use a GPS - Be friendly - open doors ... Are you freaking kidding me?

And that is why I no longer give 2 shits about contacting Uber support unless it is in relation to money. They sent me all kinds of nonsense before about low acceptance rates and risk of deactivation, unprofessional marketing of other business _which I never did - ... etc etc .

I just shrug if off, say the hell with you and delete the text or email... The way I see it is; why should I care about what this company says if they couldn't care less about what I have to say?

I am a licensee to the Uber Software when I decide to turn it on and I pay UBER a cut when my use of said software generates any money based on an extremely greedy and predatory licensing agreement that is totally unfair to me in many ways, and I treat all my dealings with UBER as such.

Waoo Ez, Good to know you are a mature older professional. I always took you for a much younger person, based on your posts... Hang in there buddy. Just remember one thing .... always do what's best for you first and don't let the UBER Giant pile of automatically generated emails get to you._


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Goober on! They are indeed dumb$hits.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberXpert2020 said:


> --- I am so sorry that you had to go through this! All they send "partners" are stupid, canned messages! I can't wait to get a better job and simply say C-YA!


I hear that!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Just keep doing your best and drive on your terms. It's not as if you are new to this. Read your list of beefs w/pax again. Did those people have the ability to rate your performance? CLearly, you deal with enough BS already. The rating system is designed to exert control.
> 
> Couple suggestions, if you are keep driving drunks, simply do not let people dump their problems off in your lap. If something happens such as a drunk woman urinating in your back seat, that is public drunkenness. It isn't cool. How well is Uber going to back you up in such circumstances? Apparently this way:
> 
> ...


Actually that passenger had not been drinking at all. She was a normal looking "mom" with a normal looking family going from SeaWorld to Hotel Circle. If she had asked during our 12 minute ride, there were plenty of places she could have pissed instead of my car.

I couldn't understand the problem at all. Goober gave me $200. My insurance company gave me a new back seat. Gross? You bet.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You know, I am going to run with the GPS suggestion. 
It will certainly help me with inappropriate behavior issues in the future. 

I am also pretty sure it will keep another woman from pissing in my back seat.

GPS.. that should fix it all. 
A$$hats


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

You should go to the local San Diego Uber office, on Miramar Road, sign in and talk with them. You may get more answers to your questions, with a face to face. Just a thought.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> You should go to the local San Diego Uber office, on Miramar Road, sign in and talk with them. You may get more answers to your questions, with a face to face. Just a thought.


I suspect everything Uber is an exercise in futility. 
I need to find a real job. 
Uber seemed like a good idea. I may bail out now with a new back seat before someone else pisses on it. 
I will drive tomorrow through Sunday and think it over. 
No more drunks, no more Pacific or Mission Beach pings.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Actually that passenger had not been drinking at all. She was a normal looking "mom" with a normal looking family going from SeaWorld to Hotel Circle. If she had asked during our 12 minute ride, there were plenty of places she could have pissed instead of my car.
> 
> I couldn't understand the problem at all. Goober gave me $200. My insurance company gave me a new back seat. Gross? You bet.


No doubt she was completely relaxed, at ease and floating on cloud 9. And then she lost control of her bladder. Couldn't have been better until then however. That had to be 5 stars for you.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> No doubt she was completely relaxed, at ease and floating on cloud 9. And then she lost control of her bladder. Couldn't have been better until then however. That had to be 5 stars for you.


I can't imagine any situation where I would piss in an UberX. 
Hell, I would piss on the side of the road first. 
HappyTypist informs us that pax have to cop to the damage before it is rewarded. 
They coped right away. I think the husband knew his wife was a pisser.... To bad for him.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I can't imagine any situation where I would piss in an UberX.
> Hell, I would piss on the side of the road first.
> HappyTypist informs us that pax have to cop to the damage before it is rewarded.
> They coped right away. I think the husband knew his wife was a pisser.... To bad for him.


Shit Happens.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You've been warned.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No warning is alarming as experience. 
I still don't need a cabbie to "warn" me on an Uber Driver's forum. 
Move on.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

That was a play on words man, a joke........ She pissed in your car...... but shit happens. Perhaps It wasn't funny.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I traveled 50% for 15 years in my last job. I have no love for cabbies. 
"My card reader doesn't work"
"The route through the park is shorter"
"I don't have change"
"I can take you to an ATM"

I have no idea why cabbies are drawn to this page 
Don't be surprised when you are not welcomed.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I traveled 50% for 15 years in my last job. I have no love for cabbies.
> "My card reader doesn't work"
> "The route through the park is shorter"
> "I don't have change"
> ...


Look man, I don't recall you or I ever having problems before. I value your posts, so i am going to put in an effort to straighten this out. I was making a simple play on words that obviously, you didn't either get, or didn't appreciate.

People are not supposed to piss in a person's car, yet the saying is that.... "Shit happens". So, the pun which I took to be obvious, is that while you had a woman piss in your back seat....... it is "shit that happens".... "You've been warned".

Cool down, reread this tomorrow, and if you are still pissed about this, fine. If it weren't for the fact that I often enough enjoy your posts, I sure as hell wouldn't bother explaining a stupid pun to you, for the very reason that if you try to explain a joke to someone...... you're sol.

Good grief.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> 1. A 21 year old drunk put me in a headlock at 65 miles per hour on the freeway because he was loaded on drugs and alcohol and his friends pinged Uber to get rid of him.





Huberis said:


> if you are keep driving drunks, simply do not let people dump their problems off in your lap.


Ah, the "dumping job", long the bane of cab drivers everywhere. Dump the problem on the cab driver, or TNC driver, who is not trained to handle the "problem". DO not call the Police, who are trained to handle these "problems" because you do not want the "problem" to have any trouble. Funny, they do not care if the driver has any trouble.



Huberis said:


> That was a play on words man, a joke........ She pissed in your car...... but shit happens. Perhaps It wasn't funny.


Some dilettantes are so sure that an App-lee-KAY-shinn makes them instantly more knowledgeable than a professional who has been at this for some time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Look man, I don't recall you or I ever having problems before. I value your posts, so i am going to put in an effort to straighten this out. I was making a simple play on words that obviously, you didn't either get, or didn't appreciate.
> 
> People are not supposed to piss in a person's car, yet the saying is that.... "Shit happens". So, the pun which I took to be obvious, is that while you had a woman piss in your back seat....... it is "shit that happens".... "You've been warned".
> 
> ...


I don't know you personally, but have a problem understanding why you hang out on an Uber Driver's forum.

You may not be in the 50% of cabbies that smoked, talked on the phone, told ***** jokes, and attempted to rip me off three times a day.

Once the public was exposed to an alternative transport that did not involve any of the above they jumped on it. Uber sucks for the drivers, and I really don't see any of us driving for Uber for very long.

I really don't think Uber will actually last. 
I do think the cat is out of the bag, and "service on demand" will make cabs obsolete.

I do think cabbies are the reason TNCs, or some other business model will replace taxi service. I don't dislike you personally, but I do dislike the experience I had trying to get from point A to point B over the last two decades. Try getting a cab to go to a residential address for a pickup in Las Vegas, Los Angeles, San Diego, Boston...... Name the city. 
We understand there is more money driving 4 drunk guys from strip joint to strip joint. 
We also understand we can't stand the business practices taxis have used for over 70+ years. 
We also understand that you dug the hole that taxis are falling into.

I really don't understand the draw cabbies have to an Uber Driver's forum.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I really don't understand the draw cabbies have to an Uber Driver's forum.


Uber offers taxis in some of its markets. It offers taxis in my market. I drive Uber Taxi. I am an Uber driver. Thus, I am drawn to a forum for Uber drivers.

To be sure, there are not many of us who drive both Uber Taxi and UberX, but I am one such. Thus, I have another reason to be drawn to a forum for Uber drivers.

I drive the taxi, mostly. I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. Why? Because there is more money in driving an obsolete new taxi with a new-fangled App-lee-KAY-shinn than there is in driving a one year old up-to-date private car with a new-fangled App-lee-KAY-shinn.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You know, I am going to run with the GPS suggestion.
> It will certainly help me with inappropriate behavior issues in the future.
> 
> I am also pretty sure it will keep another woman from pissing in my back seat.
> ...


I got the same, stupid suggestions. The last one is a ****ing joKe. I replied back that at UberX rates, I am not opening and shutting doors at $1.10/mile.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber offers taxis in some of its markets. It offers taxis in my market. I drive Uber Taxi. I am an Uber driver. Thus, I am drawn to a forum for Uber drivers.
> 
> To be sure, there are not many of us who drive both Uber Taxi and UberX, but I am one such. Thus, I have another reason to be drawn to a forum for Uber drivers.
> 
> I drive the taxi, mostly. I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. Why? Because there is more money in driving an obsolete new taxi with a new-fangled App-lee-KAY-shinn than there is in driving a one year old up-to-date private car with a new-fangled App-lee-KAY-shinn.


I hear you talking, but do you change your attitude when you drive UberX?

I pinged an UberX in San Francisco, and a taxi showed up. He was driving UberX to fill the holes. I told the guy to buzz off. If I wanted a cab, I would have called a cab. I cxl and pinged another Uber.

I really don't want the taxi culture, or drivers that are trained in that culture.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I don't know you personally, but have a problem understanding why you hang out on an Uber Driver's forum.
> 
> You may not be in the 50% of cabbies that smoked, talked on the phone, told ***** jokes, and attempted to rip me off three times a day.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to all those opinions, that is your business. Everything seemed fine, you seemed to take offense with a pun I made, I offered an apology, I am done. Take care.


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I really don't understand the draw cabbies have to an Uber Driver's forum.


Ummmmm, uber taxi is an option from the uber app so a lot of the taxi drivers are uber drivers. I really don't understand why more people have never made a bigger issue at that glaring contradiction.

"We are uber and we hate taxis, we hate the poor service from taxis, we hate the old battered cars they drive, we hate everything about taxis and want to offer a completely different alternative to taxis, that is cheaper and soooooo much safer than a taxi, so please use our app to order a TAXI"

WTF!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> *1. *I hear you talking, but do you change your attitude when you drive UberX?
> 
> *2. *I really don't want the taxi culture, or drivers that are trained in that culture.


1. Your question is unclear, especially the "attitude". Please explain/clarify/specify.

2. What, specifically is the "taxi culture"?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. Your question is unclear, especially the "attitude". Please explain/clarify/specify.
> 
> 2. What, specifically is the "taxi culture"?


1. If you don't know, we can't tell you. 
2. See #1.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

1. Oh No nobody likes me because I'm a taxi driver attitude, or the I didn't have enough money to buy in 7 11 attitude so I became a taxi driver

2. It depends on where you're from and how many quarters you spent playing pacman back in the eighties


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


Welcome to to cab world, all the rides you describe will continue to happen, over and over again, if you cannot get used to it, better supplement your income outside of driving for Uber.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You obviously did not use the GPS, you didn't open the doors for your passengers, there must be trash in your car and you aren't friendly enough. Uber responded in a very detailed, professional way. Uber is awesome. We're all lucky to be driving for them.

I find their rating system quite fair and helpful. If a passenger rates me poorly, I know I deserved it, and it only serves to make me try to get better. In fact, Uber's rating system has made me a better person in all aspects of my life. I just wished they'd cut the rates again since lower rates mean more money for me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RockinEZ:
Sorry you weren't hip enough to thrive in the Outside Sales world, and that the Taxi Culture broke you.
I deal with outside salesmen and traveling execs all day long.
When I come across a bruised square like you, I hit the airport flat rate button on my meter, put the Sirius radio on the 70s mellow gold station, shut up and haul ass to the airport. 
Uber on.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RockinEZ:
Cabbies are too cool to create a chat forum, which is why we lurk here.
Also, to point out the hypocritical nature of TNC in 80% of the North American markets where you have to committ insurance fraud (I.E. not inform your insurance agent or carrier or take out supplimental commercial gap insurance)
To Uber.
Uber uber on.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Now I receive an unwarranted inappropriate behavior warning via a text message.


Folks: 
Your first step in aceiving the zen of driving Uber is to
OPT OUT OF TXT MSGS from Uber.

Just reply to a txt with "STOP"
and you won't get any of their BS automatic messages anymore -
or txt msgs notices of surges that don't exist,
or msgs about how 'busy' it is and they need you.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

RockinEZ:

You ARE a cabbie and you are going through the not so pleasant experience of realizing it...

Sure, there are some slight variations in style, but you have been getting ****ed around in much the same way that cabbies have been for decades, and with little recourse to remedy these issues. You have a slightly different "owner" and pretty much the same set of riders that a cabbie has.

It sounds like you haven't driven long and you are already in the process of giving up. Can you imagine the mindset of a cabbie who has driven for say 20 years - who, for whatever reason - hasn't quit? Can you imagine how much crap that driver has endured? And how jaded they might have become in the process?

You seem like a good person in cultural shock as you experience the headaches of being a driver-for-hire. If you want to quit, that is fine. If you stick with it long enough, you will realize that you are what you hate - a cabbie.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You obviously did not use the GPS, you didn't open the doors for your passengers, there must be trash in your car and you aren't friendly enough. Uber responded in a very detailed, professional way. Uber is awesome. We're all lucky to be driving for them.
> 
> I find their rating system quite fair and helpful. If a passenger rates me poorly, I know I deserved it, and it only serves to make me try to get better. In fact, Uber's rating system has made me a better person in all aspects of my life. I just wished they'd cut the rates again since lower rates mean more money for me.




(This post deserves all emojis available.....in the exact order they are presented!)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> RockinEZ:
> Cabbies are too cool to create a chat forum, which is why we lurk here.
> Also, to point out the hypocritical nature of TNC in 80% of the North American markets where you have to committ insurance fraud (I.E. not inform your insurance agent or carrier or take out supplimental commercial gap insurance)
> To Uber.
> Uber uber on.


It can't be insurance fraud... Uber told me it was a-ok!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> 1. If you don't know, we can't tell you.
> 2. See #1.


In order to answer your statements, I need some clarification. It is better that I understand what you mean than that I make assumptions.

......or is it the case that you can not answer my questions so you choose the cop-out, instead. That type of cop-out was old in my sophomore year in high school. It is still old.



William1964 said:


> 1. Oh No nobody likes me because I'm a taxi driver attitude, or the I didn't have enough money to buy in 7 11 attitude so I became a taxi driver
> 
> 2. It depends on where you're from and how many quarters you spent playing pacman back in the eighties


1. UberBOT?
2. UberSHILL?
3. Someone who condemns cab drivers for "profiling" or "stereotyping but sees nothing wrong with his doing the very thing that he condemns?
4. "I have an App-lee-KAY-shunn, a new car that I am ruining and do this for no money, so that makes me better than you" attitude?
5. I repeat only what I read and hear and have no actual experience on which to go?
6. Troll?

Check all that apply.



Realityshark said:


> You obviously did not use the GPS, you didn't open the doors for your passengers, there must be trash in your car and you aren't friendly enough. Uber responded in a very detailed, professional way. Uber is awesome. We're all lucky to be driving for them.
> 
> I find their rating system quite fair and helpful. If a passenger rates me poorly, I know I deserved it, and it only serves to make me try to get better. In fact, Uber's rating system has made me a better person in all aspects of my life. I just wished they'd cut the rates again since lower rates mean more money for me.


Is that you LAndreas? We have not heard from you in some time. I was wondering to where you had gotten.

....or are you that guy somewhere in Ohio who posts UberBOT videos to You Tube?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


Don't worry about it move on to the next pax uber want give us any feedback so forget and move on.Best advice I can give you and my advise is stop driving drunks focus early mornings at like 4am if you can.You got alot of people wanting to go to the airport try that and see if you can make as much if you can every market is different.But if you do that and still reach you numbers the quality of your pax will go up


----------



## Dave W (Sep 22, 2014)

The reason for the canned response is that UBER farmed out their reply message center to the Philippines. I am not kidding. All the messages have the same crap in them. So sorry for inconvenience. So sorry you have this problem. Things will improve for you when you find the right fortune cookie. Yada, Yada, Yada...UBER doesn't give a damn about its drivers. We are all replaceable. That's why they are fighting so hard to avoid having to classify us as employees. If you think UBER cares about you or your problem you are sadly mistaken. There are plenty of immigrants who will drive drunk pax around at 1 am for $15 per hour. That's way more than they can make doing construction. We have the World Cycling Championships here in Richmond for the next ten days. UBER totally unprepared for the event. Close to half a million people expected to attend. Event is five years in the planning and preparation. Not a single email from UBER about the event. None. There will be road closures everywhere. Tons of people have come from Europe. Huge marketing opportunity for UBER. Absolutely no communication at all from UBER about the event. First time in the U.S in 30 years. UBER completely missed the boat on this. Why am I not surprised ?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dave W, that is a world event no doubt. I hear the race course, or at least the road course has a section of cobbles. Should be memorable. I live in a college town and happened to see on the pax app where Uber was suggesting pax meet their drivers for last Saturday's football game. They could not have picked two dumber spots. I couldn't believe they could have chosen as they did. Clearly, there was zero though behind it. These were two spots that would have been difficult if not impossible to get to for most of the day, certainly that would have been the case when the game was letting out. I can only assume they changed that at some point last Saturday.

I have a friend who told me about owning a Jaguar back in the seventies in Holland. It was foggy one night, he stopped for fuel and asked another guy with the same car where the switch for the fog lights were hidden. He looked at my buddy and told him not to worry about finding it, because it doesn't work anyway.

Just another reminder that you are on your own. Do your best and enjoy the event if you are so inclined. I know a friend of mine is heading there with the hope of riding the race course.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Folks:
> Your first step in aceiving the zen of driving Uber is to
> OPT OUT OF TXT MSGS from Uber.
> 
> ...


But that's how I know when and where NOT to drive!


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


That's the email they send to all drivers who inquire about feedback. Got the same message when I wanted to inquire about the college kids rating me so low. Sorry to hear you had a bad day.

Uber apparently doesn't want their drivers to succeed. If they don't tell us what's wrong, we can't do anything about it.

And yes, I use navigation, tried the water bottle routine and got knocked down a few stars with the water bottle ride.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


*================================

NOW WOULDN'T IT MAKE MORE SENSE SINCE YOU RETIRED FROM THE CORPORATE WORLD TO LOOK INTO ACTUALLY DRIVING FOR A REAL LIVERY COMPANY. NOT TALKING A TAXI, HOW ABOUT A LIMO SERVICE. YOU SAY YOU KNOW HOW TO TREAT PEOPLE, TRUST ME, IF YOU TAKE WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT UBER TO THE REAL LIVERY SERVICES YOU WILL MAKE 5 TIMES AS MUCH AND NOT BE ON A FREAKING METER. JUST AN EXAMPLE, I DROVE A PARTY OF 6 ON A 3 HOUR BOOKING, I MADE $325.00. AND ONLY WORKED 60 MINUTES. UBER DOESN'T DO THAT... AND I AM 62 AND RETIRED. I DRIVE LIMOS TO SUPPLEMENT MY INCOME TOO OR SHOULD I SAY MY RETIREMENT SUPPLEMENTS MY MAIN INCOME. YA WON'T MAKE $1,000 OR MORE A WEEK WITH UBER. AND ANYONE THAT DOES, SHOW ME YOUR 1099 THEN I WILL BELIEVE YOU.
=============================================*


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Who pisses in a car? Who are these animals? What happened to decency?


----------



## Jim Ng (Aug 16, 2015)

Did you forget to offer the girl a napkin? If so, then the girl who pee'd was probably insulted.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

The fact that you care means they've already won.

Note also the gratuitous reference to "independent contractor."


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Just keep doing your best and drive on your terms. It's not as if you are new to this. Read your list of beefs w/pax again. Did those people have the ability to rate your performance? CLearly, you deal with enough BS already. The rating system is designed to exert control.
> 
> Couple suggestions, if you are keep driving drunks, simply do not let people dump their problems off in your lap. If something happens such as a drunk woman urinating in your back seat, that is public drunkenness. It isn't cool. How well is Uber going to back you up in such circumstances? Apparently this way:
> 
> ...


I'm liking that "call the police" idea. Uber will refuse to give you the customers name and address for you to take action. Their "tough shit" attitude is why I cut way down on driving. You can keep the drunk crowd.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much nothing happened...
> Uber Support is questionable at best.
> If we do not get specific information, how can we improve or support our case?


Uber never intended for anyone to make money, except for Uber. The sooner you learn this, the better off you'll be.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

One big reason why Uber doesn't care is because there's a sucker born every minute. They always have new people signing up to drive. Little do they know - they are signing their slave paperwork.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Dave W, that is a world event no doubt. I hear the race course, or at least the road course has a section of cobbles. Should be memorable. I live in a college town and happened to see on the pax app where Uber was suggesting pax meet their drivers for last Saturday's football game. They could not have picked two dumber spots. I couldn't believe they could have chosen as they did. Clearly, there was zero though behind it. These were two spots that would have been difficult if not impossible to get to for most of the day, certainly that would have been the case when the game was letting out. I can only assume they changed that at some point last Saturday.
> 
> I have a friend who told me about owning a Jaguar back in the seventies in Holland. It was foggy one night, he stopped for fuel and asked another guy with the same car where the switch for the fog lights were hidden. He looked at my buddy and told him not to worry about finding it, because it doesn't work anyway.
> 
> Just another reminder that you are on your own. Do your best and enjoy the event if you are so inclined. I know a friend of mine is heading there with the hope of riding the race course.


I once had a Triumph Spitfire, same Lucas electricals. The Brits used to call Lucas "The Prince of Darkness".


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> I once had a Triumph Spitfire, same Lucas electricals. The Brits used to call Lucas "The Prince of Darkness".


I once had an MGA. Do you know why the Brits enjoy their beer warm? Their fridges are made by Lucas.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much nothing happened...
> Uber Support is questionable at best.
> If we do not get specific information, how can we improve or support our case?


Hey there Rocklin ..

I've followed this thread and fully appreciate your disgust with Uber. You and I share a long employment history in Tech, and I think you and I are aligned in what true support staffs are all about.
I liken Uber with the Titanic. Hell of a good idea at the launch, all the best aspirations. Problem is, the guy in the wheelhouse is asleep, the look outs are blind and the captain is asleep.
Uber has already hit the "iceberg". Wall Street opinion is growing worse and worse. Go to Yelp, BBB or Consumer Affairs and the ratio of bad ratings to good is 10 to 1. Only good thing people say are its cheap.
Working for Uber is like arranging the deck chairs on the Titanic as she goes down. It's a waste of your time, you will suffer and last but not least, your efforts go unrewarded. Dealing with support is subjecting yourself to a 20ish minimum wage type who simply inserts words into a pre arranged response letter, and half the time they even screw that up. Support is inundated with complaints, so is passenger support. It's a frighin nightmare at Uber.

There are so many more viable ways to supplement your income, the Internet is full of them. I did the Uber experience to gain experience and see exactly what Uber does wrong, so that I can bring value to a start up I'm involved with. From the start I knew Uber was a losing proposition, never ever dreamed it would be as chaotic as it was.

So I'll leave you with one of my favorite sayings .... fits driving for Uber to a tee.

When the herd of buffalo come charging at the cliff, you can either try to stop them or, you can simply get out of the way. Getting out of the way seems to be a better choice, given the fact that it's the sudden stop down below that really hurts.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> I once had an MGA. Do you know why the Brits enjoy their beer warm? Their fridges are made by Lucas.


Nice, a friend of mine had an MG Roadster


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

<--- prior owner of a '68 spit and a '70 spit ('68 may have been the best overall year - great car)
as well as Lancia Zagato

amazing how cars with so little in the way of electronics 
could have so much trouble with anything connected to a wire.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> What a useless response from Uber.


Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> <--- prior owner of a '68 spit and a '70 spit ('68 may have been the best overall year - great car)
> as well as Lancia Zagato
> 
> amazing how cars with so little in the way of electronics
> could have so much trouble with anything connected to a wire.


This dates me, when I was out of boot camp and on my way to earning big bucks ( $495 a month ), I ran out and bought an Austin Healey Sprite. The "bug eye" Sprite.
Everything electrical was a$$ backwards, never worked well. The best thing was the clutch. The clutch disc was smaller than the brake rotors on a small Asian car. Changing out the clutch was as routine as changing the oil, of which it used a quart every 400 miles.
But damned, I sure wish I had that car today. I paid $750 for it in 1972. Saw one come across the stage at Barret Jackson, sold for $80,000.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Nice, a friend of mine had an MG Roadster


I couldn't get the MGs... my guitar would only fit in the trunk of the Spitfires!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I hear you talking, but do you change your attitude when you drive UberX?
> 
> I pinged an UberX in San Francisco, and a taxi showed up. He was driving UberX to fill the holes. I told the guy to buzz off. If I wanted a cab, I would have called a cab. I cxl and pinged another Uber.
> 
> I really don't want the taxi culture, or drivers that are trained in that culture.


Show me on the doll where the taxi driver touched you.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I was rolling down the highway in my '58 MGA. Top down. Enjoying the day and the car goes into the death coast. No power. I roll into a farm driveway. Have the car towed into this small community, 25,000 people or so. I start looking around - distributor cap is cracked. There is a parts joint in this town. I call them, just on a chance.... they had the fricking cap for this thing. Yes. They had a cap for it. Replaced up and running until the next time.

Always park on a hill when driving British.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Always park on a hill when driving British.


Make that 'park facing forward, downhill'... 
you never know when you'll to pop the clutch to get the thing started.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I traveled 50% for 15 years in my last job. I have no love for cabbies.
> "My card reader doesn't work"
> "The route through the park is shorter"
> "I don't have change"
> ...


Uber drivers are cab drivers with no signs . No offense to nobody.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I traveled 50% for 15 years in my last job. I have no love for cabbies.
> "My card reader doesn't work"
> "The route through the park is shorter"
> "I don't have change"
> ...


Bad news, pal. You are a cabbie.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

really not said:


> *================================
> 
> NOW WOULDN'T IT MAKE MORE SENSE SINCE YOU RETIRED FROM THE CORPORATE WORLD TO LOOK INTO ACTUALLY DRIVING FOR A REAL LIVERY COMPANY. NOT TALKING A TAXI, HOW ABOUT A LIMO SERVICE. YOU SAY YOU KNOW HOW TO TREAT PEOPLE, TRUST ME, IF YOU TAKE WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT UBER TO THE REAL LIVERY SERVICES YOU WILL MAKE 5 TIMES AS MUCH AND NOT BE ON A FREAKING METER. JUST AN EXAMPLE, I DROVE A PARTY OF 6 ON A 3 HOUR BOOKING, I MADE $325.00. AND ONLY WORKED 60 MINUTES. UBER DOESN'T DO THAT... AND I AM 62 AND RETIRED. I DRIVE LIMOS TO SUPPLEMENT MY INCOME TOO OR SHOULD I SAY MY RETIREMENT SUPPLEMENTS MY MAIN INCOME. YA WON'T MAKE $1,000 OR MORE A WEEK WITH UBER. AND ANYONE THAT DOES, SHOW ME YOUR 1099 THEN I WILL BELIEVE YOU.
> =============================================*


RockinEZ - this is excellent advice. You would do much better than Uber and not be driving a taxi. I know from your posts you have the right attitude and smarts to make big $$$ in the transportation business, but Uber isn't going to do it and your hatred of cabs isn't going to allow you to take that route.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> RockinEZ - this is excellent advice. You would do much better than Uber and not be driving a taxi. I know from your posts you have the right attitude and smarts to make big $$$ in the transportation business, but Uber isn't going to do it and your hatred of cabs isn't going to allow you to take that route.


I'll look into it. Any suggestions?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LOL on the English cars with Lucas electrical systems.
I had a '71 MG Midget in the mid '80s. The first year I owned it I learned it knew when payday was. It broke just before payday almost every two weeks. 

I did a frame up restoration over 3 years and removed the Lucas electrical components - replaced them with standard Japanese parts as it went back together. 
That made it pretty dependable. One of my brothers has it now. It still runs fine.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I'll look into it. Any suggestions?


I don't know San Diego but I can tell you the cab drivers I know that also drive limo are the ones that share your attitude towards professionalism and customer service so they make very good money doing it. The passengers tend to be well behaved (esp. funerals) except bachelor/ette parties. Much less abuse than Uber/taxi drivers have to deal with.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Uber help and chat if you can get it to work are not the best... I can't get to the chat. I think with the money Uber is making they could have real people working a phone bank so you could talk to someone.. the e-mail thing is so stupid..


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Make that 'park facing forward, downhill'...
> you never know when you'll to pop the clutch to get the thing started.


I popped the clutch running backwards. Works.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much nothing happened...
> Uber Support is questionable at best.
> If we do not get specific information, how can we improve or support our case?


Rockin,

Uber had told you where to put your complaint.

That is freaking ridiculous. You've been assaulted, your car has been damaged twice and the best they can send you is some vapid bromide!

Man, enjoy your retirement. These assholes are not worth your time!


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Kruhn, when I say things like what you said, then I am all "negative" I "complain" - I swear this Forum is loaded with Uber shills. They are probably all in cahoots with that thug Travis.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Kruhn, when I say things like what you said, then I am all "negative" I "complain" - I swear this Forum is loaded with Uber shills. They are probably all in cahoots with that thug Travis.


Perhaps "vapid bromide" does the job. LOL


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ray cash said:


> I think with the money Uber is making they could have real people working a phone bank so you could talk to someone.. the e-mail thing is so stupid..


I'm advocating for a fedral law that says:

_If you have an active customer base of more than 10,000 
and annual revenues of $5mil or more, 
then you must provide live telephone customer service 
Mon-Fri from 8AM-6pM, 
answered with an average hold time of no more than 3 minutes.
_​And failure to compy should probably involve the dealth penalty.
Or is that too extreme?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm advocating for a fedral law that says:
> 
> _If you have an active customer base of more than 10,000
> and annual revenues of $5mil or more,
> ...


Congratulations, you just killed every cell, cable, and utility company in the nation.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Congratulations, you just killed every cell, cable, and utility company in the nation.


YES! Let it be my legacy!


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> YES! Let it be my legacy!


Honestly, not upset by the outcome


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> I popped the clutch running backwards. Works.


You had a reverse that wasn't stripped? I'm jealous.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> FROM UBER:
> 
> Hi (RockinEZ),
> ...


If theres one thing that adds insult to injury its these copy/paste message templates. They dont give a shit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm advocating for a fedral law that says:
> 
> _If you have an active customer base of more than 10,000
> and annual revenues of $5mil or more,
> ...


Gives more revenue to India. 
Should be 24/7. Indian call center reps work for $1 per hour.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Perhaps "vapid bromide" does the job. LOL


I think that is a type of vehicle from GTA.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Congratulations, you just killed every cell, cable, and utility company in the nation.


I would be OK with that.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Pay that crap no mind. They have no idea what they are doing at uber. I got an email stating that I am doing a fantastic job and that I am in the top 10%, then right behind it got an email threatening me with deactivation because I haven't driven in a week and that I had a week to take a trip or get deactivated> I got the feel good email right at the end of the week of driving, so How could I have not driven in a week when you just sent me an email telling me I'm doing a great job driving???? I emailed them and got some email completely unrelated to what I emailed them about.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

part-timer said:


> Pay that crap no mind. They have no idea what they are doing at uber. I got an email stating that I am doing a fantastic job and that I am in the top 10%, then right behind it got an email threatening me with deactivation because I haven't driven in a week and that I had a week to take a trip or get deactivated> I got the feel good email right at the end of the week of driving, so How could I have not driven in a week when you just sent me an email telling me I'm doing a great job driving???? I emailed them and got some email completely unrelated to what I emailed them about.


They're just covering all their bases.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


Open the door? 
They will steal your car!


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Now why would anyone want to drive for UBER. I have taken at least 500 people to the airports in a year and never had anyone barf in my back seat.
I've done this for 30 years. Gonna start a new TNC and call it Guber... LOL


----------



## aokusman (Feb 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Open the door?
> They will steal your car!


Exactly. I'm not stepping out of my car for every pax. Maybe elderly and pregnant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aokusman said:


> Exactly. I'm not stepping out of my car for every pax. Maybe elderly and pregnant.


If they have bags I am out with the door open.
If they have groceries I am out.
If they are on crutches, wheelchair, or obviously handicapped.
Otherwise NO.
they can get in the car themselves.
If I see them on front porch with bags, I am going on front porch getting bags.
They pay full fare for airport runs.
They get full service.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much nothing happened...
> Uber Support is questionable at best.
> If we do not get specific information, how can we improve or support our case?


You will find support to be totally useless. In my city, we now have an Insurer willing to provide coverage for part-time drivers. The plan has been active for several weeks. I emailed our partners as to why they are not informing drivers that insurance coverage is now available. I got a response saying no plan is yet active !??!?

As a loss control administrator for UBER's fleet policy you would want to scream from the rooftops for drivers to get their own coverage. You do not want claims being reported under you own policy destroying your loss ratio and jacking up your premiums.

My point in this Illustration is that even when it is in UBER's own financial interest to take a course of action, they are totally clueless.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

We do not have LYFT in our city. What is their support like ? Can you actually talk with a real person ?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> We do not have LYFT in our city. What is their support like ? Can you actually talk with a real person ?


There is an emergency line. They will only talk to you about regulation and safety. Nothing else. 
Except for that everything is email like Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You folks know that I started this last September. 

A lot has changed since then. Rate reductions and the number of drivers on the road make it hard to drive any more than part time now days, and I am not doing much of that.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my bs issue on my account today. I have never ever came close to commiting such accusations. Im assuming somebody wants some free ride credits and made the complaint. Or its all fake and its just a scare tactic to keep me in line.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

really not said:


> I've done this for 30 years. Gonna start a new TNC and call it Guber


30 years? Perfect spokesman for Guber.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

aokusman said:


> Exactly. I'm not stepping out of my car for every pax. Maybe elderly and pregnant.


There are two reasons a driver won't get out of the car to help or open the door for a PAX.
1: Not safe to exit the vehicle
2: Not a professional driver.

Guess that sums it up.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

DatShoGuy said:


> 30 years? Perfect spokesman for Guber.


Why thank you...


----------



## UberKK (Feb 20, 2016)

I got a report in my ratings under issues. It said I had 2 issues over the last 500 trips. I dont have 500 trips yet. It just said inappropriate behavior. I too like yourself was stunned. I got a 4.91 overall and this message about inappropriate behavior is absurd.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh....it's just THAT kind of couple.

Think of it as foreplay



RockinEZ said:


> I can't imagine any situation where I would piss in an UberX.
> Hell, I would piss on the side of the road first.
> HappyTypist informs us that pax have to cop to the damage before it is rewarded.
> They coped right away. I think the husband knew his wife was a pisser.... To bad for him.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Oh....it's just THAT kind of couple.
> 
> Think of it as foreplay


I saw videos... but they didn't involve an Uber, or taking a leak in someone else's car. 
Bed, maybe..... Car, no.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Drago619 said:


> Got my bs issue on my account today. I have never ever came close to commiting such accusations. Im assuming somebody wants some free ride credits and made the complaint. Or its all fake and its just a scare tactic to keep me in line.
> View attachment 28106


At least you have an explanation, mine just says Professionalism with no real complaint.

RockinEZ sorry that all those things happened to you, im sure your an awesome driver.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I saw videos... but they didn't involve an Uber, or taking a leak in someone else's car.
> Bed, maybe..... Car, no.


It's dom/sub public humiliation play.... Bit harsh or careless though, he's SUPPOSED to "accidentally" get her to drink loads of liquids perhaps eat something diuretic too, then shame her into looking frantic and obvious in public, while playing the part of being nonchalantly oblivious and absolutely unhelpful, and teasing her by seemingly trying to trip her up, not make her wet her Uber seat

The goal is to tease her into dropping the defiant act and asking assistance, or to get him to cave on the smug act and assist unprompted

Pretty classical BDSM stuff, codependent play rooted in taboos, shame, and the repressed desires to order/bully/be obeyed for one, and to submit/be greased/fully depend on someone for the other (probably means he's shy and she's high powered bossy inRL)

It's essentially a game of chicken, involving a provoking party that has fun messing about but stands to lose trust and respect if he doesn't provide a safe experience and cover for all these antics, and one that stands to be publically humiliated if she overdoes it...the kicker is she kind of fantasizes about the prospect of just letting herself go and fail without worrying, and he actually cares but doesn't wanna be whipped into a role reversal where he drops the manly act and goes all fussy over her...

It's not EXACTLY sexual, but it is emotional teasing taboo play for the codependent and bored or thrill-seeling or bonds reaffirming...

Welcome to the world of twisted kink. How'd you get to your 60s not knowing any of this????


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> It's dom/sub public humiliation play.... Bit harsh or careless though, he's SUPPOSED to "accidentally" get her to drink loads of liquids perhaps eat something diuretic too, then shame her into looking frantic and obvious in public, while playing the part of being nonchalantly oblivious and absolutely unhelpful, and teasing her by seemingly trying to trip her up, not make her wet her Uber seat
> 
> The goal is to tease her into dropping the defiant act and asking assistance, or to get him to cave on the smug act and assist unprompted
> 
> ...


Are you taking your meds?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Google it.



RockinEZ said:


> Are you taking your meds?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> It's dom/sub public humiliation play.... Bit harsh or careless though, he's SUPPOSED to "accidentally" get her to drink loads of liquids perhaps eat something diuretic too, then shame her into looking frantic and obvious in public, while playing the part of being nonchalantly oblivious and absolutely unhelpful, and teasing her by seemingly trying to trip her up, not make her wet her Uber seat
> 
> The goal is to tease her into dropping the defiant act and asking assistance, or to get him to cave on the smug act and assist unprompted
> 
> ...


Uhh...

Uhh....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Uhh...
> 
> Uhh....


Guys info 100%.... i read it in a bootleg Japanese graphic novel~~ IT MUST BE TRUE~~!!

PS lol, fun part is it don't matter no more if it was - plenty of folk eat that stuff right up, so even if it wasn't true before you better believe it is NOW


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> TO UBER:
> 
> I want to know why was I sent an improper conduct notice.
> During the holiday week I had two problems.One was the drunk woman I described to you.
> ...


Oh that lovely robot


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Google it.


Take those meds.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You folks know I posted the original OP months ago during a low spot with Uber. 

It has been all talked out. 

I am considering deleting the OP just to stop the nonsense.


----------

